# alsa и аппаратное микширование (Solved)

## Behivor

У меня не хочет работать одновременно alsa драйвер и alsa-oss эмулятор..... выкидывает табличку, что устройство /dev/dsp занято. Где это можно увидеть? например при проигрывании mp3 в amarok'e и во время проигрывания попытатса зарустить любое OSS зависимое приложение (vmware, Quke3, wine/cedega...). aoss - не помогает....

как я понимаю, это необходимо правильно настроить аппаратное микширование..... и как это настроить?

Аудио карта: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS. Самая простая, только для вывода 24 битного звука.....

З.Ы. Если я где-то ошибса - заранее извеняюсь....!Last edited by Behivor on Sun Oct 23, 2005 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## serg_sk

 *Behivor wrote:*   

> У меня не хочет работать одновременно alsa драйвер и alsa-oss эмулятор..... выкидывает табличку, что устройство /dev/dsp занято. Где это можно увидеть? например при проигрывании mp3 в amarok'e и во время проигрывания попытатса зарустить любое OSS зависимое приложение (vmware, Quke3, wine/cedega...). aoss - не помогает....
> 
> как я понимаю, это необходимо правильно настроить аппаратное микширование..... и как это настроить?
> 
> Аудио карта: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS. Самая простая, только для вывода 24 битного звука.....
> ...

 

HOWTO Alsa и многопоточный звук

----------

## Behivor

если бы это Howto работало, я бы не стал задавать тут этого вопроса.....  :Smile: 

опишу ситуацию подробней:

 Музыку я люблю слушать через amarok. После применения вышеуказанных настроех, amarok начинает глотать куски песни и "захлебыватса"..... это если он работает через GStreamer. Если я переключаю его не xine движок (который почему-то работает только через arts), то я немогу получить многопоточности....  :Sad:  Если указываю выводить xine звук через alsa - amarok вылетает....

пролбемы со звуком в КДЕ:

немогу настроить воспроизведение звуковых событий в КДЕ..... поставил arts, указал, что проигрывать надо через mplayer.... - до лампочки!

Неужели все программы, которые не настраиваютса на alsa надо запускать через aoss....?! это ж практически все программе в Linux!!! после пляски с бубном возле компьютера, мне таки удалось нормально работать alsa-oss.... тоесть /dev/dsp устройство появляетса при загрузке и все OSS зависимые программы нормально работают..... и это все БЕЗ необходимости запускать aoss..... вопрос только в том, что при этом больше неодна программа со звуком работать не может..... да и через alsa-oss программы не будут работать, если /dev/dsp занят.... уточню, что вышеуказанное руководство НЕРАБОТАЕТ!!!

Насколько я знаю, запуск OSS драйверов и ALSA и при этом паралельная работы этих двух карт и есть АППАРАТНОЕ МИКШИРОВАНИЕ ЗВУКА.... Тоесть аудио карточка может принимать два независимых аудиопотока и аппаратно микшировать звук......

А что такое esound? для чего он нужен и с чем его едят? (и как настроить?)

Поставленные задачи:

-научить alsa работать с OSS зависимыми программами, не запуская их через aoss

-научить xine работать с alsa

-настроить звуковые события в КДЕ

-настроить esound

З.Ы. Извените за эмоции, но после 2 недель головной боли с настройкой аудио мало кто сдержитса....

----------

## hlroad

 *Behivor wrote:*   

> Насколько я знаю, запуск OSS драйверов и ALSA и при этом паралельная работы этих двух карт и есть АППАРАТНОЕ МИКШИРОВАНИЕ ЗВУКА.... Тоесть аудио карточка может принимать два независимых аудиопотока и аппаратно микшировать звук......
> 
> 

 

Первое утверждение верно, второе... не совсем. Никакие современные аудиокарты (включая, насколько мне известно, все версии Audigy) не умеют аппаратно микшировать звук приходящий из software. Приходящий из CD-IN, Line-In и т.д. - могут, приходящий из компьютера - нет. А зачем ? Windows уже больше 10 лет умеет делать это сама. Последней картой умевшей это делать аппаратно вроде как SB Live! была.

ALSA - тоже умеет, но не в режиме использования ALSA-OSS. Если все программы настроены на ALSA - вам повезло, если хотя бы одна хочет OSS - опаньки...

----------

## Behivor

Разрешил я эту проблему....  :Smile:  По крайней мере часть порешил....

Тут были неправы.... заменил я свою карточку на Creative Audigy 2 ZS ..... гы-гы... все работает без дополнительных настроек.... для примера: в vmware смело играет музыка из dxdiag, поралельно через cedega запускаетса Counter-Strike, в трее играет amarok....  :Smile:  и все работает....!  :Smile: 

Так что, товарищи, дружно меняет аудио карты....!

Нерешенная проблема:

звуковые события в КДЕ так и не работают...  :Sad:  мне что, прийдетса пересобирать КДЕ с USE="arts" ?

Посавил на vmware Мандраку 10.1, так там все на arts зациклено...  :Sad: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *Behivor wrote:*   

> Разрешил я эту проблему....  По крайней мере часть порешил....
> 
> Тут были неправы.... заменил я свою карточку на Creative Audigy 2 ZS ..... гы-гы... все работает без дополнительных настроек.... для примера: в vmware смело играет музыка из dxdiag, поралельно через cedega запускаетса Counter-Strike, в трее играет amarok....  и все работает....! 
> 
> Так что, товарищи, дружно меняет аудио карты....!
> ...

 

А через ALSA выводит системные звуки kde не покатит?

----------

## Behivor

 *Quote:*   

> А через ALSA выводит системные звуки kde не покатит?

 

дайте-ка щас попробую.... что тут у нас.... так, "звук и мультимедия", потом "звуковая система".... так.... "оборудование".... ставим ALSA.... перезапускаем.... проверяем.... БАЯН!!! Так, давайте подправим немного... изменим проигрыватель звуковых события на mplayer.... пробуем.... БАЯН!!!!

Почему? потому что kdemultimedia неработает с arts вообще! че мы делаем? а делаем мы USE="arts" emerge kdemultimedia

И так, привожу маленькое HowTo для таких как я..... (все больше и больше убеждаюсь, что на форумах очень мало помогают):

Возможно я где-то и ошибаюсь или чего-то не понимаю, но у меня это все заработало следующим образом.....

1) Для начала необходимо убедитса, что наша карточка поддерживает аппаратное микширование (hardware mixing)... как узнать это программно (опросив оборудование) я не знаю, я просто поставил на другой машине Mandrake Linux 10.1 и поставил туда свою аудио карту. Запустил Alsa и OSS зависимые приложения одновременно и услышал, что все прекрасно работает.

2) После, втыкаем карту в нашу машину и компилим ядро с нашим модулем. Модули должны быть вкомпилены в ядро (ставим <*>). Незабываем так же поставить * рядом с емуляцией OSS и OSS API.....

После перекомпиляции заработает все, кроме arts зависимых программ (kaffeine, kde-sound, NoaTun и т.д.).

3) Пересобираем kdemultimedia:

#USE="arts" emerge kdemultimedia

Лучще вообще занести это в /etc/portage/portage.use

4) Запускаем "Центр управления" и в настройках звукового движка kde выбираем альтерантивный плеер и вводим mplayer.... т.к. он намного лучще проигрывает mp3, ogg, wav..... (скорее всего, вам его прийдется в любом случае ставить, т.к. у меня средствами KDE звук не проигрывалса).

5) Проверяем звук и "параааам...!" - все прекрасно работает...

6) Не повторяйте мою ошибку, не пересобтрайте всю сестему с arts.... (USE="arts" emerge -uDN world). Естественно, что у меня этот флаг был в /etc/make.conf . Хотя, конечно, мне это не совсем мешает, только пачка ненужных программ поставилось....

Железо, на котором это все гонялось:

мать: ASUS A8N SLi Deluxe (NF4)

аудио: Creative SB Audigy2 ZS (7.1)

Щастливого прослушивания вам музыки....  :Smile: 

----------

